# Scored my first box today!



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

WOOHOO picked up a box of Little Monsters today at my local B&M. Also got to enjoy my first Fuente Short Story. It was a great day!


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome day to me....


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats joe! enjoy!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Too cool!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Great minds think alike. I picked up a box today as well.


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats! Now lets see the innards ;-)


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Picked up one of these a couple weeks ago. My vacation has prevented me from breaking it open, but definitely a great choice!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats! I just a box of these a few weeks ago. Unfortunatly, there was no card in it, but oh we'll - at least the cigars came in.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Your story sounds like mine. Bought these then bought t52 box. Now I'm in trouble with the wife shrug. How did that happen..... Guess I better get back to work make the money back before the price of oil falls out and we have a slow down.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

border bandit said:


> Congrats! I just a box of these a few weeks ago. Unfortunatly, there was no card in it, but oh we'll - at least the cigars came in.


I think cards only came in the first couple thousand released. (I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong).

Looks like you had a good day, enjoy!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Score!!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great find! Let 'em rest a while though....


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations on the first box score, great choice too!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I can vividly remember buying my first box. I was in Havana at an LCDH and was absolutely DROOLING at all the boxes of the absolute best cigars all stacked up in their walk-in humidor. I got a box of Monte Petit Edmundo and Partagas D4s and couldn't WAIT to get back to the resort to our room so I could just open them and continue drooling. What a great day.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats on your first box and what a great choice! The excitement of getting your first box is something you won't forget. :thumb:


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations! Ive been curious about those myself!


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice! Congratulations I can't wait to have the income to buy my first box :hungry:


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations! I was able to pick up a box yesterday, opened them up, but will need to wait awhile for them to rest up.


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Crazy story! I was in a certain 24-hr cigar shop up in Santa Clarita, CA for the first time last month trying to figure out what to buy, when the owner comes into the humidor to offer his assistance. He pointed to a box of Lil Monsters, gave me the run down (limited run, early release, etc), and that he expected them to be gone that weekend (I know, huh-typical sales pitch of "buy now so you don't miss out!"). Being in sales myself and committing to never ever being closed buy another salesman, I explained that the allowance I give myself to make big purchases wouldn't be until the following Friday, and if he would set aside a box until then. To my surprise, he said, "TAKE ONE and come back next week to pay for it." I stood there for nearly 10 seconds, not knowing what to say (I never came across this "close" in sales training), and staring him in the eye to see if he was serious. He said if I was a man of my word I'd be back to pay for them. If not, oh well. He just thought they were an exceptional smoke and wanted me to enjoy them since I seemed to know a thing our two about stogies (not some Newbie in the ocean, haha). Naturally, I took them home and went back the following week to pay for them. I took my wife with me to see this incredibly stocked humidor and to possibly meet the owner. You'd think this guy would new standing at the door checking his watch to see if I came back when I said I would, but he was out camping with his family. Not only did I pay for the box (mine had the Lil Mummy card), but I bought a few other hard-to-find sticks that my regular B&M doesn't stock. If anyone is looking for a box and knows this shop, he had some extras when I was there in July.


----------

